# What gouge



## beep119 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm still pretty new to the pen turning so please be gentle
I bought a cheap three pice set for starting out. Has a gouge for rough cutting, (not sure what that means for what kind of gouge, it's what it says on box), a parting tool and a skew chisel. My wife said I can upgrade one tool...lol.
I find the gouge is to small and not great at keeping sharp. And hard to sharpen.
So I think the gouge is the tool to upgrade since I use it 80% of the time, so I am asking what kind of gouge it is you guys/girls use? Roughing gouge? Bowl gouge? What size? 1",3/4"?
Also, I want to try my hand at bowls in the future, not sure if that makes a difference for what kind of gouge?

Thanks for input!


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 17, 2015)

For pen turning I would use 1/2" spindle gouge.


----------



## JimB (Jul 17, 2015)

You can do a pen start to finish with the tools you have. A roughing gouge is one of the easiest to use and sharpen, IMO. If you are having difficulty with it then you may want to give us more information about the tools and how you are using and sharpening them so we can help you.

Also, you may want to add your location to your profile. There could be someone near you that can help.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 17, 2015)

beep119 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm still pretty new to the pen turning so please be gentle
> I bought a cheap three pice set for starting out. Has a gouge for rough cutting, (not sure what that means for what kind of gouge, it's what it says on box), a parting tool and a skew chisel. My wife said I can upgrade one tool...lol.
> I find the gouge is to small and not great at keeping sharp. And hard to sharpen.
> So I think the gouge is the tool to upgrade since I use it 80% of the time, so I am asking what kind of gouge it is you guys/girls use? Roughing gouge? Bowl gouge? What size? 1",3/4"?
> ...



Let me start by saying what I often say, "I am a LOUSY tool sharpener!!"

So, for me a skew is easy to sharpen, so I learned how to use the tool, as a "solution" to my problem.

I used to use a gouge (for over a decade).  Never did get it REAL sharp, but push harder and it cut (BAD solution, I now know).  

My point is, try to learn to sharpen while you are still using inexpensive steel.  (cheap tool)  Why buy GREAT tools, if they aren't going to cut?  IF they are not sharp, they will not cut great!

I don't do bowls.  But my understanding is that the bowl gouge works great on bowls, but not good at all for spindle turning (pens).  

So, my answer to your question is there is no good answer. (that I know of)  


Spend a little time trying to learn to sharpen and your whole turning experience will improve.   I am STILL not a great tool sharpener--but my skew cuts pretty well.

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## beep119 (Jul 17, 2015)

Well the main issue I have is I find the cheap gouge I have is to small and takes long to do the job. 1/4" and tool is 10" long in total.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 17, 2015)

1/4" is definitely too small.

Try this:  Benjamins Best 3/4 in. HSS Roughing Gouge at Penn State Industries

Not pretty or expensive, but it will do the job and you can learn with it.

No, Exotics does NOT handle it---yet.


----------



## csr67 (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm fairly new too, and I also bought the basic 3 piece set like you.  After making a few pens, I took the easy way out and bought two Easy Wood carbide tools.  I know the purist turners won't like this approach, but my pen quality and ease of making a good pen increased 10x over with this change.  My traditional tools have stayed in their case since I went to the carbide tools.  I have the square insert tool for roughing out the blank, and then I switch to a round carbide tool for finishing.  The results are very very good.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 17, 2015)

I use my 3/4 inch Crown Roughing gouge on the large majority of pen blanks to turn them to round.  In fact, at least 85% of them this is the only tool I use before sanding.  Right now they are on sale at Klingspore's and certainly worth a look.  Easy tool to sharpen and it holds an edge very nicely.

Crown 3/4" Roughing Gouge Pro PM | Klingspor's Woodworking Shop

Jim Smith


----------



## low_48 (Jul 17, 2015)

Add where you live to your profile. It's important so someone local can help you. Look at woodturner.org for a local AAW chapter. It's rough enough to learn to turn by yourself, but also teaching yourself to sharpen makes it twice as hard. FIND A MENTOR! Best gouge is a 3/4" roughing gouge. Rotate it and bring up the long side, and you basically have a skew. Just make sure you are being supported on the bevel, and the end of the handle is lower than the cutting edge. Lots of beginners think you just shove the tool into the wood. Best tool is a 3/4" oval skew. Best way to learn anything is with hands on help.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jul 17, 2015)

Every 3 piece pen set I have ever seen has a small "gouge". I have several sets and the gouge is best suited for detail work as opposed to roughing out a blank. I use a 1" bowl gouge or 1" skew that came with my Shopsmith back in the '90s for rounding. 

Ditto on learning to sharpen the less expensive tools.


----------



## Huskysibe (Jul 18, 2015)

I use hurricane tools and a carbide set up. The carbide may be the way to go for you since you can change the cutting had from rougher to finisher in a snap.


----------

